# Bullets 6mm, 6.8(.277) and 7mm (.284)



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the following bullet for sale, not loaded ammunition. You must pick them up in Roy or be willing to pay the shipping.

6mm

254 pcs of Nosler 70 gr BT $65

100 pcs of Nosler 80 gr BT $22

100 pcs of Sierra 80 gr SBT $18

6.8 (.277)

56 pcs of Speer 90 gr TNT $10

43 pcs of Barnes 95 gr TTSX $25

7mm(.284)

52 pcs of Sierra 168 HPBT $10


----------

